# Tubs the Bear - Knit



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

In need of a quick knit for Christmas gifts?

Tubs the Bear is a lovely cuddly bear. His legs and body are knitted as one
piece. Once sewn, a seam from the inside leg to the outer leg is stitched to form
hip joints, this makes him a flexible bear that can sit and stand, making him very
huggable.

Sitting he measures 9 inches/23 cms, standing he measures 13 inches/33cms.

Price: £3.50/$5.50 (price may vary due to EU Tax  )

Available here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/260590174/tubs-the-bear?ref=shop_home_active_1

More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tubs-the-bear

Or see my page on Loveknitting.com: http://www.loveknitting.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=gypsycream+designs


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well Pat, what can I say? Tubs is adorable! You never cease to surprise us with what you come up with! 

My needles are out and ready to knit a Tubs Bear!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Well Pat, what can I say? Tubs is adorable! You never cease to surprise us with what you come up with!
> 
> My needles are out and ready to knit a Tubs Bear!!


Aww thank you Letitia, he will be lovely for your grandson and expected grandbabies


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Pat, Tubs is adorable. What a perfect size for little chubby hands to get hold of; Or my big ones! I love the fact he's one of your special 'quick-knits' with his legs and body all in one piece. He's got the cutest shaped face. I love Tubs the Bear my friend. A big well done on him. xxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Pat, Tubs is adorable. What a perfect size for little chubby hands to get hold of; Or my big ones! I love the fact he's one of your special 'quick-knits' with his legs and body all in one piece. He's got the cutest shaped face. I love Tubs the Bear my friend. A big well done on him. xxx


Thank you Chris


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that Creamy coloured Tubs knitted in the Phildar Phil Nounours that you recommend on your pattern? If so, I can feel that softness. That is perfect for babies then. I love them all Sweetie.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Is that Creamy coloured Tubs knitted in the Phildar Phil Nounours that you recommend on your pattern? If so, I can feel that softness. That is perfect for babies then. I love them all Sweetie.


Yes it is Chris, gorgeous yarn and it doesn't shed either


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh Pat, I love your Tubs and he sure lives up to his name with his tubby little belly! He looks like a very traditional bear in his waistcoat and I see you designed one with a ruffled edge for a girl. What a great idea. He's the perfect size for little ones to lug around. Of course a couple of them may end up sitting with a few of my other bears I've kept. I love all your critters and dolls but have a soft spot for your bears and you've made this lady very happy with this new bear. I'll consider this pattern a very special early Christmas present to myself. &#128518;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Oh Pat, I love your Tubs and he sure lives up to his name with his tubby little belly! He looks like a very traditional bear in his waistcoat and I see you designed one with a ruffled edge for a girl. What a great idea. He's the perfect size for little ones to lug around. Of course a couple of them may end up sitting with a few of my other bears I've kept. I love all your critters and dolls but have a soft spot for your bears and you've made this lady very happy with this new bear. I'll consider this pattern a very special early Christmas present to myself. 😆


Aww Karen thank you xxxx your bears are always the sweetest and like you I have a soft spot for bears too  Can't wait to see what your Tubs will look like


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Great looking bear! Love the yarn - so cushy! This one I just may have to keep for myself.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Very sweet!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. I love how he can be a polar bear also. Such a different face style. You're a genius. 

Ahhhh!!! Wish I didn't have so many other WIPS for Christmas on the go. On second baby from the crib, just finished the sleep suit tonight, now on to the cap, then the blankets, then the cradle and high chairs, so much to do - no time!!!

Daughter and family moving to their house tomorrow, soooo busy. Oh I'm such a whinger, frustrated I guess!!! LOL

Hugs Leanna x


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute bear


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> Absolutely adorable. I love how he can be a polar bear also. Such a different face style. You're a genius.
> 
> Ahhhh!!! Wish I didn't have so many other WIPS for Christmas on the go. On second baby from the crib, just finished the sleep suit tonight, now on to the cap, then the blankets, then the cradle and high chairs, so much to do - no time!!!
> 
> ...


OK I'm exhausted now reading your post lol! Phewwww!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> OK I'm exhausted now reading your post lol! Phewwww!!


Ha, ha, ha. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Leanna x x x x


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> In need of a quick knit for Christmas gifts?
> 
> Tubs the Bear is a lovely cuddly bear. His legs and body are knitted as one
> piece. Once sewn, a seam from the inside leg to the outer leg is stitched to form
> ...


Hi Pat, Tubs is just delightful a nice size for a small child too. :-D 
Got to get him :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat, Tubs is just delightful a nice size for a small child too. :-D
> Got to get him :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Tubs is adorable!!! Just like all your Bears.. thank you Pat for all your beautiful patterns you are very talented. Some day I hope to make one. I have a few of your patterns. Just not enough skills


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Tubs is adorable!!! Just like all your Bears.. thank you Pat for all your beautiful patterns you are very talented. Some day I hope to make one. I have a few of your patterns. Just not enough skills


Aww thank you  Promise you don't need a lot of skill to knit one of my bears or critters, they knit themselves, try one and see


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Aww thank you  Promise you don't need a lot of skill to knit one of my bears or critters, they knit themselves, try one and see


Thanks Pat.. I have a few of your patterns . I have the panda started. I can do the basic knit purl increase ( watching videos for help) decrease I got that .my main thing is I don't read patterns very well. I guess I need a class on that.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, Pat, Tubs is a perfect name for this darling little one! So hugable!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, my friend, I must agree with everyone else. He is beautiful and looks so adorable in his little waistcoat! I would love to be playing "touchy feely" with him this very second! Just when I think you have run out of ideas for another darling bear, up you pop with another one that has a totally different look and personality. You do amaze me!!! And, just as your other patterns he is going to be an easy knit and everyone made will have it's own personality! I love these bears and truly bears are my favorites, but I do love all of your patterns and must have a go at this one too. I am still finishing off my Little Bitties for the hospital and will be posting pictures very soon of all that are going out as gifts to some sweet and lovely little boys and girls. Looks like (thankfully) there will not be as many having to stay in the hospital over the Christmas holidays and I will have enough with what I have to give this year. And, happy to report there are no children YET this year in the abuse center!! Let's celebrate that!!! Thank you for all that you do and for your loving and giving heart. You are a dear one! Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Tubs is adorable!!! Just like all your Bears.. thank you Pat for all your beautiful patterns you are very talented. Some day I hope to make one. I have a few of your patterns. Just not enough skills


crafterwantabe, these are so simple and I know if I can make them they definitely have to be easy. All you have to know is knit, purl, decrease, and increase and I know you have that down! You just have more faith in yourself and just do it!! As my little Maxwell says "Take it e--zyyyyyyyyyyyy"!! If you decide to make one, and you need help with any of it, there are many who make Pat's patterns who would be more than happy to help you and you have the designer of the pattern right here on KP!! What better way or time to start than now with this beauty of a little Tubs???


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh Pat! You are one amazing designer!!! Tubs the Bear is absolutely gorgeous and I just know he's going to be an easy knit... just like all of your patterns. I love his little vest (and the ruffles for little girl bears). I don't know how you do it... coming up with so many wonderful patterns for us. Thank you!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oh, I want that pattern _so much_. I have to have it and so I shall!! He's just too gorgeous to resist :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww thank you everyone  Donnie I know how hard you are working for the children, hope you have time to try a Tubs 

Donna, I still have lots of idea, but we are going to have a break over Christmas lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Awww thank you everyone  Donnie I know how hard you are working for the children, hope you have time to try a Tubs
> 
> Donna, I still have lots of idea, but we are going to have a break over Christmas lol!


A well deserved break too, for you my friend.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cute, do you think Pipsqueak yarn would work?

Merry Christmas from Scruffy and his Mum


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Scruffy's Mum said:


> Very cute, do you think Pipsqueak yarn would work?
> 
> Merry Christmas from Scruffy and his Mum


Yes it would work but go up a needle size to 4mm/6US or you will have sore hands, your Tubs will be a little bigger obviously


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Awww thank you everyone  Donnie I know how hard you are working for the children, hope you have time to try a Tubs
> 
> Donna, I still have lots of idea, but we are going to have a break over Christmas lol!


Did I hear you say " more ideas!" Pat? I still have to knit the Baby in a Crib and Tubs! I can't keep up! It is good that you are taking a break! Lol!

Seriously, we love your designs so please don't stop! 😍😍


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Well I see you have been busy again with another teddy pattern. I can't wait to sink my needles into this one, especially that its knitted as a all one piece. I can see the "tubby" little tummy he has too. I love it that it's a quick knit. Another winner.. Thank you Pat for keeping us busy with all your knits. The expression on these faces are just too cute. Perfect size for little hands too. Beautiful Job Pat... 

Now Breath my friend, you deserve a break now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You make the most precious patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> Did I hear you say " more ideas!" Pat? I still have to knit the Baby in a Crib and Tubs! I can't keep up! It is good that you are taking a break! Lol!
> 
> Seriously, we love your designs so please don't stop! 😍😍


Haha. Pat hadn't sat down two minutes after releasing this Tubs Bear pattern before she'd e-mailed me to tell me her next project.... Thankfully she told me she will rest up and have some family time first though. Well! That's what she has told me, but we all know she can't sit still for long. BTW.... She is knitting sweaters too in her 'rest' period. Now Pat, I've told everyone about you, so are you actually resting??? Or what? I think we should all come to visit and keep your hands busy with making us cups of tea. Is anyone else coming with me????????


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Haha. Pat hadn't sat down two minutes after releasing this Tubs Bear pattern before she'd e-mailed me to tell me her next project.... Thankfully she told me she will rest up and have some family time first though. Well! That's what she has told me, but we all know she can't sit still for long. BTW.... She is knitting sweaters too in her 'rest' period. Now Pat, I've told everyone about you, so are you actually resting??? Or what? I think we should all come to visit and keep your hands busy with making us cups of tea. Is anyone else coming with me????????


Count me in, Chris! Lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! Yes I'm resting


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! Yes I'm resting


Good girl. I'm not though! I've got lots of Tubs to knit this week. I've already got 'demands' coming through. It's a good job they're quick knits Pat.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I'm giving birth to a girl. I hope so because I've knitted one of your pretty frilled tops Pat.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I think I'm giving birth to a girl. I hope so because I've knitted one of your pretty frilled tops Pat.


Can't wait Chris x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Can't wait Chris x


I've finished off #5 Baby Doll in his Crib now and so will post him in the Pictures section this afternoon. I think I might hold off on those for the time being and knit a family of Tubs.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I've finished my first Tubs Bear Pat, and I'm so happy with her. I'll take photos tomorrow. A bit too late now. Thank you so much. I love this pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I've finished off #5 Baby Doll in his Crib now and so will post him in the Pictures section this afternoon. I think I might hold off on those for the time being and knit a family of Tubs.


So you will then have an addiction for Tubs


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> So you will then have an addiction for Tubs


Haha. Needless to say.... I'm hooked. If I wasn't busy tomorrow morning. #2 Tubs would be posted too. They are a really quick knit. The only problem I have is that I'm running out of names for my Bears. 
Why aren't you tucked up in bed? You normally get up with the birds.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting old Pat..I missed this post.. he is ADORABLE as always.. so tiny and cute.. Great job my friend.. xo ws


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I'm working on my Tubs right now...love the chubby tummy. A real quick knit too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LindaM said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm working on my Tubs right now...love the chubby tummy. A real quick knit too.


Pleased to hear that Linda


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, as usual, you have amazed me again! I am letting my fingers have a rest, and I have so many of your patterns I have allowed myself to fall behind, but 2016 I am going to go back and knit at least one of all your precious patterns at least one time and Tubs may be on the Christmas list for the children for next years Santa visit. He is just too sweet. And, with the body all in one body, that makes him a quick knit. (as are all of your patterns).


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Got my pattern yesterday. He's going to have a purple waistcoat and be raffled for Purple Day - international epilepsy day. March 26th


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hennie said:


> Got my pattern yesterday. He's going to have a purple waistcoat and be raffled for Purple Day - international epilepsy day. March 26th


What a great cause Hennie


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> What a great cause Hennie


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Just deciding on my yarn choice


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hennie said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Just deciding on my yarn choice


I have some purple eyelash if it would help?


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I have some purple eyelash if it would help?


That's really generous of you. I was thinking a creamy or beige bear with a purple waistcoat so he would appeal to either sex.

What ply do I need for the muzzle/snout, please Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hennie said:


> That's really generous of you. I was thinking a creamy or beige bear with a purple waistcoat so he would appeal to either sex.
> 
> What ply do I need for the muzzle/snout, please Pat.


Perfect colour choices!! I use Aran for the contrasts, one the small needles it creates a nice tight knit so the stuffing doesn't peep through


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Perfect colour choices!! I use Aran for the contrasts, one the small needles it creates a nice tight knit so the stuffing doesn't peep through


Thanks Pat, that's what I thought... Same for his waistcoat?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hennie said:


> Thanks Pat, that's what I thought... Same for his waistcoat?


Yes, but if you only have double knit it still works out OK. I think our some of our Arans and double knits are about the same lol!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Couldn't be any cuter!


----------

